# Your top three



## Sprout (Jun 18, 2014)

I would be interested in hearing what folks top three coffee bean purchases are for Espresso and Cappuchino.

Three that are distinctly different, something to teach me about the range of flavour that coffee beans can produce.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

For espresso i do like a brazilian, even more so with a dash of MM mixed in, lovely feel in the mouth and choccy, fudgey taste!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends how you like your espresso and caps - dark, caramel, chocolate notes or leaning towards citrus acidity. Whilst the bean is important - the way it's been roasted is perhaps even more important to how it perform in the cup.


----------



## Sprout (Jun 18, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Depends how you like your espresso and caps - dark, caramel, chocolate notes or leaning towards citrus acidity.


So can you give me an example (and link to purchase) some which you particularly like, which exhibit dark, caramel, chocolate notes and some with a leaning towards citrus acidity.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sprout said:


> So can you give me an example (and link to purchase) some which you particularly like, which exhibit dark, caramel, chocolate notes and some with a leaning towards citrus acidity.


OK, let's look at Rave's offerings as an example. Traditional Italian blend includes a percentage of Robusta - packs a powerful dark punch. Signature blend not as punchy - has a citrus element which comes through in flat whites - cuts through the milk. Fudge blend does what it says on the tin - really nice in a flat white.


----------



## Sprout (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks.... The Systemic Kid.... I'll give those a go.


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> OK, let's look at Rave's offerings as an example. Traditional Italian blend includes a percentage of Robusta - packs a powerful dark punch. Signature blend not as punchy - has a citrus element which comes through in flat whites - cuts through the milk. Fudge blend does what it says on the tin - really nice in a flat white.


couldn't agree more

rave are the best beans iv'e used


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For straight espressos .......Extracts cup of excellence is pretty good, Raves Rwanda red Bourbon is pretty good too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> For straight espressos .......Extracts cup of excellence is pretty good, Raves Rwanda red Bourbon is pretty good too.


+1 on Extracts Cup of Excellence.

When they have the Unkle Funka blend back in stock you should try that.... Knockout in milk!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I played around with various mom and pop roasters until I found one I liked (still going through their espresso blends but think I've found my favourite). I drink mostly milk based drinks but I've recently really enjoyed Sumatran Mocha from Exchange Coffee - it's smooth and complex but comes out really nice in milk drinks for me. I've previously enjoyed a couple of blends from Pollards in Sheffield too - Paccini and Mississippi, these are darker more punchy blends I think.

Disclaimer: I'm far from being an expert on espresso blends


----------

